# [SOLVED] Firefox - ssh - network sharing

## ysbeer

Hello, this is my first Gentoo install and there are some things i would like to know:

Question 1: when i emerged firefox from the portage tree, it seemed to install a FireFox Developer Edition, which crashed a few times when browsing, is there a way to get the Original FireFox?

Question 2: it seems that on this default install of Gentoo with genkernel, it includes a ssh-client? if so, do i need to secure it? how? i do not need ssh, neither do i need telnet, or VNC, how do i remove these from my system?

Question 3: by default is their anything shared on the network, like for example folders? if so, how does one check this, and disable them?

i am a noob to Gentoo so sorry for my noobie questions   :Confused: Last edited by ysbeer on Sun Jul 24, 2016 1:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Syl20

 *ysbeer wrote:*   

> Question 1: when i emerged firefox from the portage tree, it seemed to install a FireFox Developer Edition, which crashed a few times when browsing, is there a way to get the Original FireFox?

 

On a stable system, you should have Firefox ESR (version 38.8.0) installed. On an "unstable" one, you should have the newest Firefox stable version available (47.0.1) : https://packages.gentoo.org/packages/www-client/firefox. I don't think there's a Firefox Developer Edition in the portage tree.

Please post the result of the "emerge --info" command.

 *Quote:*   

> Question 2: it seems that on this default install of Gentoo with genkernel, it includes a ssh-client? if so, do i need to secure it? how? i do not need ssh, neither do i need telnet, or VNC, how do i remove these from my system?

 

It's the "client" component, not the "server" one. Nothing is running in the background, on your system, so you don't need to do anything.

Genkernel configures and installs the kernel, nothing more. It does not install any package.

 *Quote:*   

> Question 3: by default is their anything shared on the network, like for example folders? if so, how does one check this, and disable them?

 

By default, nothing is installed. If you need some service, You have to install and to configure it. If you just followed the Gentoo handbook, you have a minimalistic system. It runs, it have all it needs to be autonomous, nothing more.

Most of the time, you have to install a NFS server, and/or Samba, to share directories.

 *Quote:*   

> i am a noob to Gentoo so sorry for my noobie questions  

 

Everybody was a noob, in the past.  :Wink: 

----------

## Hu

To be more precise, please post the output of emerge --verbose --info www-client/firefox.  This will show us general information about your system and specific information about how Firefox was built.

----------

